# Forum Rules?



## KushKrew (May 6, 2013)

Apparently I broke one and got severely moderated for it. Now I'm sorry but I kinda dig getting really stoned before browsing around here, I still can't find any forum rules. Not here to piss anybody off, looks like a pretty liberal atmosphere, soif there are rules, help a bro out and point this foggy head in the right direction if you'd be so kind...

Thanks a stack, 

Surge


----------



## Bigby (May 6, 2013)

Google search for "Rollitup forum rules" drew this as the first result;

https://www.rollitup.org/support/100827-rules.html

May I ask In return for that what it was you did wrong? Just roughly.


----------



## Sativied (May 6, 2013)

There's a link at the bottom right of every page at riu.


----------



## Bigby (May 6, 2013)

Sativied said:


> There's a link at the bottom right of every page at riu.


Ha! Oh yeah! Spot on once again sir.


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2013)

he was trying to sell /give away /hook up other members with clones/seeds which we do not allow for everyones protection !

We enforce it not only for users but for us!


----------



## KushKrew (May 7, 2013)

sunni said:


> he was trying to sell /give away /hook up other members with clones/seeds which we do not allow for everyones protection !
> 
> We enforce it not only for users but for us!


Aww Sunni there's a BIG difference between offering a landrace for free and selling  In future I'll just allow rip-off companies to steal your money on fake genetics that don't even exist (DURBAN POISON IS A MYTH), they're the rules here and I WILL stick by them COMPLETELY. 

I would also like to point out, Sunni, that you yourself just caused another request coming in for what exactly I offered. If you want to dis-courage this kinda thing, please don't go bloody informing others that I can do this for them. You just made your own problem mate, and matter of fact I'll just forward every message I get thanks to you mentioning it here so you can see what you do.

Brah I moderate a few other sites and I can teach you a helluva lot about actually promoting the ethics of your website, instead of screaming them at somebody and adding some nice threats and then going and advertising it.

Facepalm Award Of The Day mate.


I have to add that I'm not too sure you toke weed Sunni. Very aggressive chap. I mean look at how you act sometime. Accept that people here get STONED, and that the rules tab hidden right at the very bottom is something I personally didn't look for because you stuck it riiiiiight at the very bottom beneath all the really un-interesting shit. We like reading the stuff at the top, nice big print, some pictures here and there, fuckin STONER LITERATURE. Serioiusly, your impatience truly shows a total mis-understanding of people that like to get intensely high mate.


----------



## KushKrew (May 7, 2013)

The rest of this site has been real cool, helpful, patient and respectful. You kinda sour it up.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 7, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Brah I moderate a few other sites and I can teach you a helluva lot about actually promoting the ethics of your website


it's very simple, no selling or giving away of anything on this site. that is for everybody's protection.*

that said, nothing is stopping you from meeting with someone for a cup of coffee and discussing whatever happens to come across your mind. or exchanging email addresses so you can talk about your "my pretty princess" figurine collection.

that said, what type of websites do you mod, _*brah*_?

spraytandouchebags.com?

smallpenisinternational.org?

autofellatio.net?

passiveagrressive.biz?

i'm really interested, i want to hear more about your credentials. woops, i meant cred, brah.







*who knows if you're a narc just trying to set us up? just no selling or giving away. period.


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (May 7, 2013)

I'll Chime in and say that, When You Create a account, you have to read the rules and policies And AGREE to them, before continuing and posting... So... Who's fault is it for not reading the rules? Who's going to get trolled from here on out?.... That'd be you Brah


----------



## Kite High (May 7, 2013)

Sunni is a lady BRAH...and a damned nice and fine lady at that BRAH...stick your crap genetics up your *** brah...we do not need your crap


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 7, 2013)

KushKrew said:


> Aww Sunni there's a BIG difference between offering a landrace for free and selling  In future I'll just allow rip-off companies to steal your money on fake genetics that don't even exist (DURBAN POISON IS A MYTH), they're the rules here and I WILL stick by them COMPLETELY.
> 
> I would also like to point out, Sunni, that you yourself just caused another request coming in for what exactly I offered. If you want to dis-courage this kinda thing, please don't go bloody informing others that I can do this for them. You just made your own problem mate, and matter of fact I'll just forward every message I get thanks to you mentioning it here so you can see what you do.
> 
> ...





Your stoned ass can find its way back to whatever forum ran you off. Suck a bag of dicks. Sunni is cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## chewberto (May 7, 2013)

You are using it wrong! See you can't say that unless you are from Southern California or Hawaii brah! Bloody and brah don't belong in the same writing style! They contradict each other! are you from the uk but also a surfer? This I blowing my mind right now! Did you surf the reefs of many crooked teeth to find these superior genetics? I bet you get laid a bunch modding all those forums? Can you please post pics of your sweet stash please? Lets talk cannabis! Salutations my good man!


----------



## Sativied (May 7, 2013)

chewberto said:


> You are using it wrong! See you can't say that unless you are from Southern California or Hawaii brah! Bloody and brah don't belong in the same writing style!


Posh Jamaicans say it aaaaall the time as well. "That's bloody dandy brah"


----------



## BarnBuster (May 7, 2013)

Sunni can smack me down anytime she thinks I need it....just sayin...


----------

